# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Не работает сканер штрихкода при переходе на 8.3

## Дмитрий16611

Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, сидели на ут 10.3 платформа 8.2 пользовались внешней компонентой для сканера и печати штрихкода, было все гуд. Перешли на 8.3. 1С перестала видеть драйвера. Устанавливаю заново компоненты, все равно не помогает. Посмотрел по сайтам, есть новые компоненты для платформы 8.3, но написано что они идут в составе Библиотеки подключаемого оборудования. Как их установить теперь в УТ *БАЗОВУЮ*. и где их взять

----------

